# Thundercats Roar!



## Narkalui (Aug 24, 2018)

So it would seem that after allowing Cartoon Network to eviscerate the Teen Titans, Warner Bros will allow them to give Thundercats the same treament. I'm guessing scripts will include Mumm Ra invoking the Ancient Spirits of Evil to steal Lion O's sweeties...


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> So it would seem that after allowing Cartoon Network to eviscerate the Teen Titans, Warner Bros will allow them to give Thundercats the same treament. I'm guessing scripts will include Mumm Ra invoking the Ancient Spirits of Evil to steal Lion O's sweeties...



I absolutely loathe that incarnation of the Teen Titans.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 26, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Me too!



Have you seen the latest incantaio of Scoby Doo and Terange Mutant Ninja Turtles ?  Good Grief !


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 27, 2018)

I didn't know they existed till just now. That's very sad


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> I didn't know they existed till just now. That's very sad



I hate the animation style.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 27, 2018)

And I'm guessing the stories are more or less like Teen Titans?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> And I'm guessing the stories are more or less like Teen Titans?



I saw enough to tell me I wasn't going to like the writing either.


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2018)

I saw about 1 min of the new turtles and it was painful. It's like watching adults trying to be hip and cool with the kids and failing on pretty much every level; coupled with the cheap blocky animation (which is trying oh so very hard to be stylish)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm aware of the existence of this, but the art style means acquiring further knowledge would require contaminating my eyeballs to an acceptable level.

Just compare it to the 1980s original art. It's like comparing Roman art from the end of the Republic and start of the Empire to the pale imitations of centuries later*. Shocking degradation.

*Perhaps an exaggeration. Slightly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

Overread said:


> I saw about 1 min of the new turtles and it was painful. It's like watching adults trying to be hip and cool with the kids and failing on pretty much every level; coupled with the cheap blocky animation (which is trying oh so very hard to be stylish)



It's pretty lame stuff.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 9, 2018)

Damn it. Just re-read my own post and spotted a typo. Ahem.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

In my case , I make lots of typos, far too many.


----------

